# Iseki TE 4370



## donald iain macdiarmid (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi all. I am new to this forum, and am looking for help regarding an Iseki TE 4370. I require among other things an overhaul kit for the engine (4f1b) the problem I am having is locating spares, the serial number is long gone so problem 1. Does anyone out there know if there was a related model number for this tractor? Have heard TL 3700. Any kind of helpful information would make me a happy man. Oh and i live on small Scottish Island. Please help guys. Donald


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The engine is an Isuzu 4FB1. Do a search on that engine and you will find plenty of rebuild kits, as it was also used in the 1979-1987 Isuzu Gemini/I-Mark cars, the 1981-1986 Chevrolet Chevette, and a ton of industrial equipment.

Actually it is one of the better Japanese engines of that era.


----------



## donald iain macdiarmid (Feb 24, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The engine is an Isuzu 4FB1. Do a search on that engine and you will find plenty of rebuild kits, as it was also used in the 1979-1987 Isuzu Gemini/I-Mark cars, the 1981-1986 Chevrolet Chevette, and a ton of industrial equipment.
> 
> Actually it is one of the better Japanese engines of that era.


----------



## donald iain macdiarmid (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I have that information, problem is I have been told that there was variations of the 4FB1, is this true? I have seen some kits on eBay and I do not want to invest a lot of money until i am sure as the wife would kill me if i was to make such an error. If indeed there is no variations with this model can you or anyone confirm this for me. Again many thanks for replying . Kind regards. Donald


----------



## donald iain macdiarmid (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi guys


----------



## donald iain macdiarmid (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi guys, am after a thermostat housing for my isuzu 4FB1 engine this time but have trouble finding one. It is in my TE 4370 iseki tractor. Any info greatly received. Many thanks. Donald from Islay


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Chimera Donald.
Does your engine really need a re-build? or is the work part of an all-over rebuild.? 
They were pretty durable engines....


----------



## Old 4320 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi Donald
I'm near Oban and have an Iseki 4320 4WD as far as I know my engine is 4FA1 but haven't had a lot of time to check that properly. In the meantime if there is anything you need me to look at on mine for you just let me know.


----------

